# Bad Ad's Showing Up? Please let us know!



## David Bott

As you know, ads on the site help to keep the site running by making income. They are part of most sites large and small and usually the ads are not intrusive or distracting. However sometimes something can get through that is not so nice be it porn, auto playing video ads, audio playing sound ads, and the worst, take over ads that redirect you to another site.

We here at TiVo Community do not allow for such ads on the site and work closely with our ad network to be sure we are as ad friendly as we can be. But things do happen from time to time and that is where you can help.

To be proactive, our ad network PubGalaxy asked us if we would make a dedicated thread that they can monitor for reported issues and thus hopefully be able to act quickly. This is that thread.

Attached here are two PDF instructions that can help in gathering data on if you are seeing a "bad ad" over and over and thus can catch it. (You can attach the file to a post.) Or short of that, please be so kind to grab a screen shot of a bad ad and hover over the AD to copy the URL if you can. Anything that can help. Then you can post them here for them to look into.

I thank PubGalaxy for helping to look out for our community.

Thank you kindly in your help if and when the time may come.

(Please kindly do not post in this thread unless it is related to helping with an issue ad.)

David Bott
Founder/Owner


----------



## freakfactory

For at least the last week, I have been getting an annoying "MacKeeper" take over redirect ad at random on my Mac in Chrome while coming to tivocommunity. I finally got the har file when it happened a few minutes ago. Hope it helps.


----------



## David Bott

Thank you for your help. Sent the file over to the ad team.


----------



## RickStrobel

Just got another one on my iPhone. Here’s the url

(Like removed to the site it was redirected to for safety.)


----------



## rdrrepair

This popped up while viewing these forums.

.


----------



## David Bott

Thanks, and sorry. The issue is we can not do much without the data that is needed to try to find where it is coming from with the information provided above.


----------



## Phil T

Sorry, I posted this in wrong thread. The url above is all I can get. I cannot get the above programs to open on a iPad.


----------



## Phil T

Another one.


----------



## TiVo'Brien




----------



## UCLABB

Similar redirects here. Site is unusable. iPad with Chrome. It’s able to detect one’s location and isp. My redirect to my city, Riverside, and Spectrum isp.


----------



## dianebrat

UCLABB said:


> Similar redirects here. Site is unusable. iPad with Chrome. It's able to detect one's location and isp. My redirect to my city, Riverside, and Spectrum isp.


The issue is that if no one supplies the information in the format needed nothing can be done, the folks posting screenshots are effectively just saying "it hurts" without being able to tell you where, that's why the requested info in the first post is so important to get back from users experiencing the issues.


----------



## Phil T

It seems like the issue is solved. No pop up spam this week. Thanks to the admins who have apparently solved the issue!


----------



## dwatt

You spoke too soon.


----------



## Bill McNeal

TCF is unusable for me. A takeover ad keeps coming from:

www.october-gift-card.cards/?action=lpv&vfid=8cc29d2d8ba991dd8358a477ef26113e#

Ad image attached. Applies to iPhone and iPad.


----------



## Mike Lang

Will look...thanks.


----------



## samsauce29

Mike Lang said:


> Will look...thanks.


Just got the same one. Thankfully Chrome blocked it for me. (On mobile.)


----------



## Mike Lang

Bill McNeal said:


> TCF is unusable for me. A takeover ad keeps coming from:
> 
> www.october-gift-card.cards/?action=lpv&vfid=8cc29d2d8ba991dd8358a477ef26113e#
> 
> Ad image attached. Applies to iPhone and iPad.


I upgraded you to the ad free club for a week. Please let me know if they magically stop. Thanks


----------



## David Bott

Hi...

Anyway to get an HAR file when it happens, that would be of great help. See first post if willing to help for info.

Thank you.


----------



## Bill McNeal

Didn’t get any of these takeover ads during the membership so far.

Where should the HWL files generated from the httpwatch app be emailed to per the iOS instructions in OP?


----------



## Mike Lang

You can use [email protected]


----------



## kb7oeb

I keep getting hijacked over to http://luckyguys.top/prize/luckyus-...g_name=iPhone&tablet=2&rheight=0&rwidth=0&e=5


----------



## Neenahboy

See attached for screenshots and the .har file from Safari...page hijacking been happening constantly for about a week now. Quite a range of URLs, too...the screenshots and the .har are from different occurrences.


----------



## Mike Lang

David sent the file over...thanks!


----------



## Neenahboy

Still happening. New .har is attached.


----------



## wendlan

Not a prude, but I repeatedly get this ad that isn't safe for work. I wasn't able to follow the HAR instructions, but the URL and screenshot is in the attached zip.


----------



## David Bott

Thank you, I have filed a report with PubGalaxy.


----------



## David Bott

Just and update from PubGalaxy...."I have reviewed this issue and can confirm that the advertiser _*Oyun *_whose creative was flagged by the user, is now blocked. However, please note, that it may take some time for the changes to take effect. I will continue to monitor both tivocommunity and dbstalk, but should this issue occur again, do not hesitate to contact us again."

Thank you again for the report Wendlan.


----------

